# How rude, I forgot to introduce myself



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

I realized that I have already posted up a couple messages, after doing so I realized I never formally introduced myself.

My name is Eric Miller, and Im a 23 year old web developer from Omaha, NE. I am currently an 8th Kyu at Shiroi Tora Bujinkan Taka-Seigi Dojo here in Omaha. Prior to Bujinkan I studied Judo, Kendo, and Iaido under Steve Sasaki. Growing up I studied Isshinryu Karata from age 8 to 16  under Master Sherm Harril.


I look forward to speaking with you, and I will see you all on the board.


----------



## Henderson (May 2, 2006)

Indeed, how rude!   All kidding aside, it's good to have another karateka on board.  :asian: 

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2006)

You are forgiven..Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2006)

All that means Eric is you buy the beer, oh yea by the way welcome.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Virtuous One!

My sister lives near Lincoln and her oldest daughter just got her green belt


----------



## bobster_ice (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

I just come to realize im not the only one who should be working


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2006)

Well then, welcome to Martial Talk (officially) lol...enjoy the board.


----------



## Tarot (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Eric!


----------



## shesulsa (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Eric!


----------



## Lisa (May 2, 2006)

Well it is about time!   

Welcome to MartialTalk.  If you have any questions please don't hesitate to shoot me a pm, I would be more then happy to help out.

:wavey:

Lisa


----------



## mantis (May 2, 2006)

1. welcome Eric.
2. that's not a sign of rudeness, but a sign of excitement about getting into the martial stuff 

3. web developer? stay out of my market, will ya?!  jk

4. nice MA resume you got there


----------



## mantis (May 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well it is about time!
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to shoot me a pm, I would be more then happy to help out.
> 
> ...



haha, with the avatar you have I must say I have to think twice before PMing you.


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

Being engagued Lisa I have learned to avoid women when they are showing thier fangs.

No worries Mantis, I have enough projects to keep me busy.


----------



## Kacey (May 2, 2006)

Welcome!  We'll forgive you... _this_ time!  Happy posting!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

this time ?

I really hope I dont have to introduce myself again.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 2, 2006)

Aloha and a belated welcome to the boards.  Happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## still learning (May 2, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## kelly keltner (May 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

The olive branch is accepted. Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 3, 2006)

Good to have you here ~! 

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Better late than never. Welcome aboard!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Better late than never. Welcome aboard!



LATE !!! Late !! .........


:frowns:

well ... at least I wasn't last.

:stands at the finish line looking for the other people:

They were right behind me I swear.


----------



## monkey (May 16, 2006)

*One should not be so hard on one self.I have not posted a greeting not do to forgeting but do to answering a lot of responces to the art-the founder-the early years 70s-80s.The biggest is trying  to hush doubt-dismay ect.so no bashing is needed.The art was to unit.To many took to politics-whos heigher rank-ect.The art is the art-& should be remeberd as the great art & not the falling of ways.Guardian & Master of Corto Kuntao Arnis Tom Carnes (ranks from Remy & Ernesto)so both lines united on my end.How many can say that?*


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 16, 2006)

Not many I would assume, considering I had no idea what you just said.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> *One should not be so hard on one self.I have not posted a greeting not do to forgeting but do to answering a lot of responces to the art-the founder-the early years 70s-80s.The biggest is trying to hush doubt-dismay ect.so no bashing is needed.The art was to unit.To many took to politics-whos heigher rank-ect.The art is the art-& should be remeberd as the great art & not the falling of ways.Guardian & Master of Corto Kuntao Arnis Tom Carnes (ranks from Remy & Ernesto)so both lines united on my end.How many can say that?*



This thread was an introduction thread. 

The creator use sarcasm to make a point to get people to look. 

Something I think you just do not grasp.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!  Always good to see another Web guy on board!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...


----------

